# ChromaBlast



## wodan8

I was just curious if anyone has information on the new Chromablast, which allows you to print to cotton via transfer paper. I am looking at starting small but don't know the pros and cons versus DTG ink jet printing. I was leaning towards a Brother 541, but it is hard to justify $20,000 for DTG, when Chromablast can be up and running for $3000. 

Thank You,


----------



## badalou

I think you can only use that with a laser printer.


----------



## Rodney

> the new Chromablast, which allows you to print to cotton via transfer paper


Isn't that what all transfer papers allow you to do?


----------



## polomac

Hi , I was doing some research on the chromablast inks.It is a dye sublimation ink that works on 100% cotton white t-shirts only.They claim to last wash after wash, The image is tattoed to the fabric so it feels water based screen print soft feel.The cartridge are expensive $75.00 U.S for each color, If you are using a Epson C88 that will cost $300,00 only on iknk not including tax and transport if buying on the inter net.I decided to stay with ink jet transfers and transfer paper.If i have a big order i'll have it screen printed and they can do lights and darks.Plus the more supply less the cost for screen printing.
Good Luck


----------



## transfer fun

i looked into chromablast myself. it is nice, but very expensive per print. around 2-3 dollars. you are also limited to only cotton, which in my opinion is not as versatile as the soft feel/miracool/iron all variety. those papers are much cheaper and can be used on many different types of substrates. you also pretty much have to dedicate a printer to chromablast only. the durability was o.k. i did have some trouble getting the color duplication to work right with my equipment though.


----------



## dotron

Hi, I just purchased an Epson 4800 for heat transfering to shirts. I find that most people that buy from me request 100 percent cotton. In my mind I think that small business' need to be a bit more willing to go the extra mile for their customers~ simply because we can't 'afford' to lose them. Many big companies can't 'afford' to cater to certain customers and the things they would like in small quantities. Why? Time is money. Two sides to every coin. Usually it is a given that big companies get their products from other big companies even if it's through a middle man (which could be you). What happens in the process of going from a small business to a much larger producer is that time and cost become the number one thing to be conscience of. Small comapnies have more options as to whether they want to invest that much time into a small order with minimum profit. If you want to produce top quality images in order to 'snag' customers and your business personality and customer service is superb then I think you should purchase something that will give you the results that you can take pride in. Big companies are created by two kinds of people. The first being those that have a passion for what they do and believe in it and second are those that found cheap ways to suck in the almighty dollar. You might want to purchase the Epson 4800 to gain experience in what you are doing. You will make money and you can always re-sell on Ebay in which I am seeing they are getting pretty much top dollar for those that are selling them. Good luck to you (and me  )


----------



## ledpenny

This question is for people who have used the chromablast system for 6 mo. or more: Any consumer complaints? does bleach use affect the life of the print? does the transfer window totally disappear after...ONE washing? Is the new print stiff, or soft on the shirt? are the colors satisfactory? Walt Landers


----------



## rrc62

polomac said:


> Hi , I was doing some research on the chromablast inks.It is a dye sublimation ink that works on 100% cotton white t-shirts only.


You've been reading their advertising.  It is NOT in any way or fashion dye sublimation. It is a glorified heat transfer method that is supposed to have a soft hand and be "sublimation like". Not sure about their brand new, yet to be released system, but seeing is believing. I wouldn't buy it based on their advertising.

You can achieve what they were trying to achieve with Chromablast with ImageClip and a laser printer. Soft and and no polymer window/border.


----------



## charles95405

I have used Chromablast for almost a year..it is over rated. It is not for laser, but for inkjets using special/paper ink. A c88+ w/ CIS is about $900 or was in Jan 07. It will only work on light colors. I have tried their 'new' paper and just more of the same hype. Some will like the process....I don't


----------



## imeccentric

I've used chromoblast for about 6 months and really like it. I get no window and after the first wash, there is no hand to it either. Ours have lasted a long time through many washings. It doesn't replace sublimation, but here in TX, the poly tshirts are not a big seller because they are not as comfortable. Given the choice, most prefer the cotton. Saying all of that, it is overated but does give your customer the choice. Women don't like the poly shirts because they are thinner and have more of a "see through" factor than the cotton t's do. I think the secret is to really play around with your time/temp settings .

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## bigtyme805

It's now October 2008 and I have been using Chromablast for a year with my Epson C88 and I roughly do 10-12 shirts a day on Cotton. I don't have any complaints at all and customers love them.

Although, Bleach is a factor. DO NOT USE and tell customers to use color safe bleach, we provide instructions to them. It does fade the colors. 

The other factor is using the right heat transfer paper and believe me it makes a difference. I have the best heat press available and if you don't use the right paper the ink on the shirt won't look as good. 

I will tell you if you use properly the shirt will look screen printed if the decal is cut properly. 

I have been experimenting with a new sublimation ink that is cheaper and my results have been off the charts. Customers truly can't tell the difference between screen printed and heat transfer especially after washing. Many screen printers have been sending work my way for small quantities. 

Took a long time to find all the right products and lots of experimenting and some lost dollars but finally have perfected the art.


----------



## CUSTOM UK

Hi Don. You will find some more up to date info on Chromablast at the following thread.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t57252.html

There are quite a few pictures on that posting as well as a couple more ideas people have tried out with Chromablast.


----------



## newfire

bigtyme805 said:


> It's now October 2008 and I have been using Chromablast for a year with my Epson C88 and I roughly do 10-12 shirts a day on Cotton. I don't have any complaints at all and customers love them.
> 
> Although, Bleach is a factor. DO NOT USE and tell customers to use color safe bleach, we provide instructions to them. It does fade the colors.
> 
> The other factor is using the right heat transfer paper and believe me it makes a difference. I have the best heat press available and if you don't use the right paper the ink on the shirt won't look as good.
> 
> I will tell you if you use properly the shirt will look screen printed if the decal is cut properly.
> 
> I have been experimenting with a new sublimation ink that is cheaper and my results have been off the charts. Customers truly can't tell the difference between screen printed and heat transfer especially after washing. Many screen printers have been sending work my way for small quantities.
> 
> Took a long time to find all the right products and lots of experimenting and some lost dollars but finally have perfected the art.


What is the new sublimation ink you're talking about? I'm sure we'd all be curious to know what you are using...


----------



## kenmich

Not sure where to ask this question but I'm wanting to buy an example of Chromablast and dye sub so I can see the difference in feel and colour and then decide which method I'm interested in.


----------



## ipsd

My 2 cents....find something else other than chromoblast. I bought the 4800 dual from sawgrass that does both sublimation and chromoblast and i purchased a Dtg 2 years later and have not used the chromo since...its ok and washes ok but Dtg prints are much better


----------



## JesseJane

What is that you referred to.. (soft feel/miracool/iron all variety)


----------

